# Cobbled together starship



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Saw where someone used a coat hook as a fork set and got a little inspired. Here are the results.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That should work great with the balls on the ends, great idea


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shoot yeah buddy. Those forks are cool. With through bolts they’d be solid as a rock. Gotta try this. Good job brother!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice definitely like the coat hook as well. Once you get it all dial then you can make something a little more comfortable for your forearm ... but definitely a great start. I go with 3/4 inch schedule 40 PVC pipe cut it down the middle and then heat it up and flatten it out then I set it over my arm with a piece of leather or towel until it cools. It forms perfectly to the shape of your arm and gets any good solid support.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Very innovative.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool Robert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wicked!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea. Keep seeing and forgetting to comment. Good upscale thinking here my brother!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Awesome forks man. Love the swept back look.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Awesome forks man. Love the swept back look.


Thanks, they are a double prong coat hook, the kind that is all one piece. That way they are nice and strong


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Great innovation!
May I ask why grip is so long?
ukj


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just have not cut it down yet lol, I left it long just in case and haven't trimmed it yet


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I may have to try this. Aren't those coat hooks cast? I dig up broken ones frequently while metal detecting old demolished home sites. Don't inadvertently drop it on the end and crack one of them. :iono:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice work, Raventree78.

I like the looks of this one. Very OG Trek like.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice build


----------

